# Sub placement



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

Know a sub placed in a corner will amplify the sound but I wanna put mine in the center directly below the center channel, it's a klipsch sub sw450 I need help deciding, I want it to look symmetrical and perform well, help!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You are correct that you are losing some room gain by placing the sub in the centre. 
However this placement can also make room resonances (modes) worse as they are symmetrical, With the sub offset you get a chance to move it around to try and improve the frequency response.

The best way to decide is to try several locations and see what difference it makes compared to being in the centre.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks, but my problem is I'm gonna prewire my room during construction, I just wanna make the right decision


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

You could put wire in a couple different areas when you prewire as you can get the cable fairly cheap that way you are able to try other locations or even add subs as needed to get the best sound and avoid deadspots.:T


----------



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

Yea, although it'll be a fairly small room 12.2x22.4x8'


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

In that case run 3 wires, one down either side of the long sections and 1 in the front where you'd like to put the sub. And it still leaves options open for running extra subs should the need arise.:T


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

bambino said:


> In that case run 3 wires, one down either side of the long sections and 1 in the front where you'd like to put the sub. And it still leaves options open for running extra subs should the need arise.:T


I like your thinking. 
Leave as many options open as possible seeing wire is still relatively cheap.

I wish I had put more in before the walls were finished. :hissyfit:

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

what about 2 more subs? one in each corner and one in the center? 

Would be a little more expensive but


----------



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

Man that'd be sweet! But no, I'm married, want to stay married! In a room where the tv walk will be 12' wide I've heard of the sub performing very well in the center, of course moving away from the corner you lose volume, but can I not just adjust the gain? The sub is gonna be Klipsch- 10" 450W Powered Subwoofer
Model: SW-450 | SKU: 9502488


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

it wont help much adjusting the gain if you hit an acoustical zero point, might have to put it all the way up and after doing room calibration on your reciever some levels might be way to high and damage your sub. Best solution is hooking up 3 wires like explained further up here and just try out different places.


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

Decide which is more important to you. Sound or symmetry?


----------



## Clint (Feb 7, 2010)

If symmetry is important to you, place the sub in the center. Everything's a compromise. If you spend a lot of time worrying about what will make things better, there's always something you can do make an improvement. That can become a non-ending quest.


----------



## mozez (Aug 6, 2011)

Symmetric balance is more for aesthetic reasons, but sound quality is key, given that it's gonna be an odd room (above garage bonus) also I want to get it as close to perfect as I can, I posted a basic pic of the room, can I get the go-no go on 2 rows of seating? I can't go to a projection screen just yet, I'll be mounting my 50" HDTV widescreen, I thought I could get by with that for a few more years. I want it nice and clean, all my equipment in a small closet, any and all help will be appreciated! I will have complete light control, also I'm painting the front wall and ceiling black, walls gonna be a brown color, I'm not even there yet and I'm already going crazy!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

mozez said:


> Symmetric balance is more for aesthetic reasons, ..... I'm not even there yet and I'm already going crazy!


As stated, it's all about compromise between aesthetics, the sound and the family. I would still run extra cables on the off chance you may pick up a second sub sometime down the track.

As for going crazy. It's better to do it before you build than after.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Place the sub in the primary listening position, you know, where your chair is. Play some music or a movie and walk around the room listening for the best bass. Where you hear the best bass is where you place the sub woofer.

If and when you add a second sub do the same thing. 

Asymmetrical placement of a sub or subs will give smoother more extended bass response.


----------

